# New catfish getter



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Well finally broke down and went and picked out a new boat with momma between the kids and taking them and dogs to hangout on sandbars and with all lines we run I wanted an open concept and we usually travel 20-28 miles up river so I wanted something to maneuver turns better etc decided to go with a 16Dbx I've rode in one and thought it performed great I got them to swap the 25 yamaha to a 40 yamaha with electric tilt and trim now just waiting for them to finish rigging should be done Wednesday I'm pretty excited will post some info on it once I get it out and broke in this weekend here's a pic identical to it hope it's all I'm wanting it to be but regardless it will work great it's a 50" bottom and my previous one was 54" so I didn't loose to much !
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thats nice, wish we had the water to run a boat like that in the rivers


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice bud.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice rig. Sure it will be covered with catfish slime before you can fart twice.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That is a sweet boat. Congrats! You will have it slimed up in no time.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Appreciate it guys will be breaking in this weekend so maybe slime time next weekend lol


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Fishing Boat*

Now thats a fishing boat..Glad to see one that aint a speed boat or a boating Disc Jockey..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool ride! I saw one that looked like that all rigged out at beacon's today. Very fine boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

With the electric tilt/trim did you get a kick plate, I can't tell you how many time it has saved my lower unit while running the river. 

Love the set up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

No kick plate yet but will be getting one asap as everyone knows I'm he'll on motors in the river I found absolute best insurance I could find and have a $250 deductible for anything that happens purpose accident wear and tear whatever.....but hopefully I don't have to use it ! Appreciate the comments picking it up this weekend and plan to run it Saturday and Sunday 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Picked her up today and test drove loving it so far

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Pics






























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks tough and sharp,now just have to get her slimed up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new ride! Good looking rig, should make a good river boat!

Red


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, that's a bad boy! Congrats.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

She ran good with four of us and ice chest really like the handling of it turns great and planes out great may do some fishing tomorrow






























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hntndawg (May 9, 2014)

That's a perfect rig for what I do...congrats on the new ride.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Appreciate 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice looking boat. Congrats! I'd have to have a console for steering. Tiller steering would kill my old back.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Really nice!!

The pointed bow sure helps out running lines...keeps you from dead-heading into things.

Congrats!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*New Boat*

I can tell MRS knows how to Fish..Relax and let it happen Enjoy


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I love the simplicity, and that 40 was a great choice.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Simplicity at its finest it's a breeze to spray out compared to my old one 40 pushes the load nice also 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

